

With Sync Solved, Dropbox Squares Off With Apple’s iCloud - rosariom
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/12/backdrop-dropbox/

======
scottschulthess
Neither of them really "solve" sync. It's still a problem for complex
applications but it works for say, 80% of the solutions.

Anyways I use both and to me they aren't really competitors. Apple doesn't
allow stuff like Dropbox to have tight integration with IOS - the biggest
value iCloud provides is stuff like Photo syncing, which they aren't even good
at.

Funnily enough, what I do is enable iCloud photostream, then store my iPhoto
library in Dropbox. The idea is that whenever I take a photo on my iPhone it
gets seamlessly synced AND backed up automatically OTA.

~~~
zdw
People solve sync and make judgements (right or wrong).

That's why version control with full history is infinitely better than sync
solutions for file management.

------
durzagott
I love Dropbox and use it on all my devices. However, I really wish they would
implement permissions on shared folders. It's one of the two most requested
features that users want, but they still won't implement it
[<https://www.dropbox.com/votebox>].

As soon as someone comes along that has integrates as seamlessly on my Windows
PC, Linux PC and Android phone AND offers permissions on shared folders I will
jump ship.

I don't know why, but it actually makes me cross that they aren't listening to
their user-base.

~~~
heikkitoivonen
I know at least Egnyte (<https://www.egnyte.com/>) offers folder permissions,
and has clients on Windows, Mac, Android, iPhone and iPad. The Linux client is
available on some NAS devices and also as a VMWare appliance.

Disclaimer: I work for Egnyte.

~~~
durzagott
Thanks, I'll look into it. Although, am I right in assuming that you don't
offer a Linux desktop client?

~~~
heikkitoivonen
Right, no Linux desktop client at the moment. I don't think it would be
especially difficult to make one, but we'd need enough demand to make the
investment.

But having said that, we do provide WebDAV API. Every modern OS I know of,
including Linux, can mount a file system over WebDAV. It is not very
efficient, and doesn't have all the features you would get with a client, but
at least you have access to your files.

Some people actually prefer to use only WebDAV, because that way as soon as
you cut network connectivity the files are not accessible (security feature).

------
redthrowaway
Reading these stories is a bit depressing. Coding since 5? Solving problems
with Finder even Apple couldn't figure out? Is this really the level of
technical accumen needed to make it in the startup world?

